# Nectar separation in comb honey



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

What ever the bees are working will result in the color of the nectar being evaporated. It can change daily and sometimes quicker. What ever the bees want is what they harvest!


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes, I was just wondering anyone else had noticed an extreme color difference in adjacent sections of comb honey. I've had light frames of honey next to darker ones but I didn't realize bees would store nectar from different flowers in different sections when making comb honey.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Each drop of nectar is stored here, evaporated a
bit, moved to there, evaporated some more, and
generally shuffled around at random, and combined
with other random nectar as it dries out.

The results in terms of the color of the honey
are random, unless one has a good long flow of
a monofloral nectar source.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Fernhill . . .

I have FRAMES of honey that vary in color. Sometimes, a light-colored frame will have an area of a darker color. Sometimes that darker color turns out to be cells filled w/ pollen or cells that had a batch of brood hatch in them. Bees tracking over capped honey is also darken the color.


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

I'd beg to differ.

I've seen comb honey that was polka dotted with clover/alfalfa and buckwheat. Looked somewhat like indian corn. 

John Russell


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

>Sometimes, a light-colored frame will have an area of a darker color.

I see that sometimes, too. Patches of darker honey surrounded by lighter honey. 

The color of some cells get really dark when those flippin' bees put pollen into my comb honey, but I was told by a reliable source on another list to just charge more for comb honey with pollen in it.


----------

